# Stu's 8 string scale and arpeggio guide



## stuglue (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

I did promise to upload some Guitar Pro 6 scale, arpeggio and chord fingering patterns in tab form after a forum member requested it.
i'm a novice with GP6 so its basic but you get the idea

I started with G major with the scale and arpeggio going up the neck
These were for the guys who play in standard 8 string tuning
(F#,B,E,A,D,G,B,E)
Don't worry about the time signature 7/4 its irrelevant here but i wanted to make sure that there was consistency with the rhythm so i worked out that 16th note triplets would fit, ideal for working with a metronome (they are just triplets)
for those who are experienced wth Guitar Pro please edit them to include fingering markings on the score as i didn't figure out how to do that.

Now the part that i have interest in.
I'll be hoping to tune my 8 up to high A tuning
(B,E,A,D,G,B,E,A) 
So far i have only created fingerings for a major arpeggio (C) so i will also create the scale fingering patterns as well later.
What is really interesting with this tuning is that the bottom 3 and top 3 strings are exactly the same so you can keep the shapes the same on each set of strings, very easy on the memory
Ive included files in PDF and PNG format. I also have the GP6 or GP5 files as well (SSO doesn't allow those to be attached)
Please leave any comments so that i can update any errors.

View attachment 24620

View attachment 24618

View attachment 24619

View attachment 24621

View attachment 24622


----------



## stuglue (Mar 15, 2012)

Cont

View attachment 24623

View attachment 24624


View attachment 24626

View attachment 24625

View attachment 24627


----------



## stuglue (Mar 15, 2012)

cont

View attachment 24628


----------



## stuglue (Mar 15, 2012)

CONT

And now for you guys who tune
B,E,A,D,G,B,E,A
View attachment 24629


View attachment 24630


View attachment 24631


I shall be working out fingerings for harmonic minor scales, pentatonic scales, minor arpeggios and then i shall tab out chord shapes.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for this. Very useful.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks man, it's very helpful. I actually am writing some new stuff and I have some new ideas for the solo section thanks to this!


----------



## NixerX (Mar 16, 2012)

I love you


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## halogen8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! Very helpful!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Just working on the harmonic minor scale


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, i've done some more work guys.
First of all i've tabbed out the G Harmonic Minor scale for you guys with the low F# string (I chose G as its the first fret on the low F# so gave me the entire fretboard to go up)
I've also tabbed out a G Min arpeggio for the low F# too.
I've created various fingerings but please feel free to create your own
with these patterns you can simply transpose them to what ever key you need.

I've also created a list of positions for a C Min arpeggio for the 8 stringers with a high A string tuning.
Not had chance to tab out the C Harmonic Minor scale for low B plus high A but I will get around to it.

More to come 
View attachment 24646


View attachment 24647


View attachment 24648


View attachment 24649


View attachment 24650


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Cont.....
View attachment 24652


View attachment 24653


View attachment 24654


View attachment 24655


View attachment 24656


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

few more fingerings
View attachment 24657


View attachment 24658


View attachment 24659


some have rhythms that get away from the usual triplet feel


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

C Min arpeggios for low B + high A string
View attachment 24660


View attachment 24661


View attachment 24662


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

If anyone wants the Guitar Pro files just PM me. Thanks


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn, that must've taken a while. I don't even play an 8 string and I apriciate all this work.


----------



## stuglue (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, a while back i put together some tabs for the 8 string guys who tune
F#.B,E.A,D,G,B,E

I tune my 8 with a high A instead of the low F#
I thought i'd put together some Guitar Pro files for anyone interested
I exported the GP files to PDF as .gpx files aren't supported when I try to upload here.
there's a few scales, some dominant 7th chord shapes and some triad arpeggios.
View attachment 28351


View attachment 28352


View attachment 28353


View attachment 28354


View attachment 28355


----------



## syn1177 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much man!!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 26, 2012)

You just edged out Disco Stu as my new favorite Stu! Thanks for the effort and sharing that stuff with us!


----------



## RandyBlitz (Apr 16, 2013)

Great work bro


----------



## RandyBlitz (Apr 16, 2013)

nice


----------



## meambobbo (Apr 16, 2013)

I did something similar although it's more abstract for the whole fretboard here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...32764-little-map-help-8-string-fretboard.html

The only two specific keys I gave were C major/A minor and A Major/F# minor


----------



## SPNKr (Apr 16, 2013)

How come there are no pentatonics?


----------



## kris_jammage (Apr 16, 2013)

Very helpful man, thanks! Have this thread bookmarked now!


----------



## Jormal1ty (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice thanks.


----------



## stuglue (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Guys

Here's a couple of alternate fingerings for a major arpeggio incorporating sweeps over all 8 strings.
Please note this is for those who tune
B,E,A,D,G,B,E,A

View attachment 32041


View attachment 32042


----------



## hodorcore (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks a lot man!


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 6, 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks for this, I've used it quite alot.


----------



## Rollandbeast (May 14, 2016)

says Invalid Attachment specified  , OP do you still have gp files?


----------



## rbloch66 (Oct 8, 2016)

Invalid attachments


----------

